# Yet another rig :-)



## surya_neo (Dec 16, 2011)

After a long long wait...I pulled the trigger and ordered my whole rig from online sellers...thanks to hardwire.in,flipkart,ebay.in,itdepot,smcinternational .

*i.imgur.com/U1sai.jpg
*i.imgur.com/UqpKB.jpg
*i.imgur.com/1fCmK.jpg
*i.imgur.com/07B5G.jpg
*i.imgur.com/r8gOI.jpg
*i.imgur.com/UHj8x.jpg

*i.imgur.com/WXHtP.jpg
*i.imgur.com/Y5gqp.jpg
*i.imgur.com/r6Han.jpg
*i.imgur.com/uAKEl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/xXoR7.jpg

The mess created from the packings..mainly due to awesome packing from hardwire.in(literally took 20 mins to open the package)



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/E1E3u.jpg


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Dec 16, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 17, 2011)

Which case is that? looks like it as been influenced from the CM690.


----------



## surya_neo (Dec 17, 2011)

Corsair 400R


----------



## fz8975 (Dec 17, 2011)

congrats man ...damages ??


----------



## Nipun (Dec 19, 2011)

Great CPU, Greater Cabinet and even greater PSU. 
AWESOME PC


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 19, 2011)

Congrats!!
Please mention damages, total & component by component so that users  can understand the exact present market-price. 

And no GPU?


----------



## devx (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey brother Congratulations and please provide us the pricing + Shipping charges of all the components., even i'm going to buy one soon.


----------



## surya_neo (Dec 26, 2011)

I already have a XFX GT240(will upgrade soon)...too lazy to post exact damages..
cpu-11.8k(flipkart)
Mobo - 14.4k(hardwire.in)
Cabby - 4.8k(ebay-smcinternational)
Ram - 3.3k(flipkart)
HDD - 4.5k(flipkart)
PSU-8.6k(itdepot)
cm hyper evo - 2.1k(ebay-smcinternational)
cm fan-0.45k(ebay)
KB&Mouse combo-1.65k(hardwire.in)
DVD-Writer - 1.1k(flipkart)
Jackly screw driver - 0.1k(ebay)

recent purchases not in the above list
F&D A520 speakers-1980/-(Flipkart)
Corsair Force 3 120GB-11.5k(ebay.in)


----------



## Skynaveen (Dec 26, 2011)

cool awesome i wish i have something like that.


----------



## Tenida (Dec 26, 2011)

Congrats Man...nice purchase


----------



## Nipun (Dec 27, 2011)

Can you do a small review of that case please?
What are internal parts of cabinet like HDD Bays made up of? To mount the SSD you use an adapter or what?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Dec 30, 2011)

congrats on new buying. preserve those bubble paper for future BAZZAR.


----------



## surya_neo (Dec 31, 2011)

Added some more pictures of my recent purchases

F&D A520 Speakers
Corsair Force GT 120GB
Asus Xonar Essence STX


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 31, 2011)

And what about the price of Xonar STX?


----------



## Tenida (Dec 31, 2011)

Why Xonar STX ??Xonar STX is overkill for your F&D A520 Speakers.Any upgrade in future related to good speaker set?


----------



## devx (Dec 31, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Why Xonar STX ??Xonar STX is overkill for your F&D A520 Speakers.Any upgrade in future related to good speaker set?



I agree., and *surya_neo* why....F&D A520., you could have spent few more bucks with Xonar STX.


----------

